# Hillbilly Plumbing



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

This is typical up here in the wood. 

The new owners are the new breed of house flippers who are using cash to buy the homes.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's like a plumbing rollercoaster, and the dishwasher discharge hose is literally caught up in the middle

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're not going to install an airgap, at least pull that d/w hose up high.







Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Serioiusly? That looks too jacked up to be for real to me. That Disposal had at least 2" of water standing all the time.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am amazed at the Stupidity of the hack work. How does a final inspection of home pass this? Or did they have a Nachi inspector look at it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Plumber said:


> This is typical up here in the wood.
> 
> The new owners are the new breed of house flippers who are using cash to buy the homes.


Wolverine sells a real nice telescoping disposal waste. Usually long enough to avoid having to add an extension. 

First picture looks like a big ole turd. My theory on that works is, most people are so ignorant of good, practical plumbing practices that they just add on to whatever in hopes it works. 

I cleaned up the top of a water heater today that a contractor just looped a bunch of pex around and used shark bites to connect to copper. The contractor was the one who contacted me to make upgrades as per a inspection. When he saw my work he stated that he did the best he could, but just doesn't understand plumbing.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Indie said:


> Wolverine sells a real nice telescoping disposal waste. Usually long enough to avoid having to add an extension.
> 
> First picture looks like a big ole turd. My theory on that works is, most people are so ignorant of good, practical plumbing practices that they just add on to whatever in hopes it works.
> 
> I cleaned up the top of a water heater today that a contractor just looped a bunch of pex around and used shark bites to connect to copper. The contractor was the one who contacted me to make upgrades as per a inspection. When he saw my work he stated that he did the best he could, but just doesn't understand plumbing.


A good contractor is one willing to admit their shortfalls. I usually try to get them to realize it through witty sarcasm...


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Can you go out to the truck and get me1/2 a dozen traps to hook up this 1 sink billy bob


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

In the second pic. The tee should be off the garbage disposal side not the basket strainer side. If there is not enough fall to do it that way then I use a 11/2wye and two traps. I was taught not to do it the way you have.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> In the second pic. The tee should be off the garbage disposal side not the basket strainer side. If there is not enough fall to do it that way then I use a 11/2wye and two traps. I was taught not to do it the way you have.


It is correct by the way we do things. It will work long time. No need to add another trap, but I can see why you would want to.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> If you're not going to install an airgap, at least pull that d/w hose up high. Paul


lol--that's funny. Maybe in California you can tell a customer what to do, but here, not so much. See the r.o. system? That is using the hole for the d.w.



Indie said:


> Wolverine sells a real nice telescoping disposal waste. Usually long enough to avoid having to add an extension....


So I buy an expensive part from a mail order company instead of using a $1.00 part?


Michaelcookplum said:


> In the second pic. The tee should be off the garbage disposal side not the basket strainer side. If there is not enough fall to do it that way then I use a 11/2wye and two traps. I was taught not to do it the way you have.


lol---two traps? The way my plumber did it is the way I've seen it done for 30 years. 

Again, if the customer wants the disposer on the left side, it will be on the left side.


Widdershins said:


> You could have high-looped the DW hose w/out any input from the customer.


Nope. Hey, tell me why we could not loop it.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber said:


> lol--that's funny. Maybe in California you can tell a customer what to do, but here, not so much. See the r.o. system? That is using the hole for the d.w.


You could have high-looped the DW hose w/out any input from the customer.


----------

